# The Blackbird II has landed!!!



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

I'd just like to share my fellow DYI members my new acquisition. So, Enjoy it!!

My Alpine dealer called me last Thursday to inform me that he had received the first shipment of the new Alpine PMD-B200 Blackbird II. So, I guess I was one of the lucky ones to get my hands on this portable navigation. 

The unit is working as expected. Once you dock it inside the IVA-W205 and do some settings changes, it’s working flawlessly. This is a well-designed portable navigation and it looks gorgeous compared with other brands. The Blackbird II integrates with the headunit, and it look like a factory installed navigation.

I haven’t had any problems with the unit so far. I installed the included GPS antenna under the dash and the microphone for the Bluetooth right underneath the speedo gauge cluster. This is where someone suggested placing the microphone.

The only two things I don’t like about it are when I’m playing the MP3 player through the SD memory card is that even though I can control the volume with the steering wheel controls, but I cannot go to the next track at all. Therefore, I have to touch the screen to go either back & forth to play the tracks. 

My other complaint is that this unit is not voice activated like the factory ones. I wish it had it for the added safety when driving. Alpine makes navigation with voice activation that integrates along with a hub, but this sucker cost $1600 bucks. YIKES!! 

The built-in Bluetooth integration is great. It synchronizes with my Motorola Razr and I can see my phonebook, my last dialed calls, as well as the missed calls. If I’m playing the CD player for instance, and I receive a call the unit goes into a mute mode & I can hear the conversation over the speakers. Isn’t this great!! 

Overall, I am quite pleased with the functionality of the new Blackbird and it seems better than some of the reviews of the older B100. I’m definitely keeping this one. 


I've been waiting for this NAV for the last 6 months, and I finally got it!!









This is my new TRD wallpaper. I downloaded from pride-rock.com









The navigation looks like it came from factory 









Notice the clouds on the horizon in the 3D mode. At nite there are starts. This is so cool









I had to remove a piece of plastic to reveal the docking slot 









Here's the Blackbird II docked inside the Alpine IVA-W205 









A closer look in a 2D mode 









This is my favorite mode...3D (Bird's-eye view) 









Take a look of the MP3 & WMA player, but I prefer to use my iPod









This thing is so kool. It tells you speed averages, traveling time, and check the speedo in the middle









This is the built-in Bluethooth integration. I have it paired with my RAZR V3 









This where I placed the microphone for the Bluethooth. I haven't got any complaints of static or road noise









A look of the Blackbird in the dock station in my wife's 07 Mazda 6


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice review man! i cant quit playing with my BBII and it deffinatly trumps the BBI. How good is the GPS reception w/ the external antenna under the dash? and also how good is the SQ from the SD card through the headunit? (i dont have any speakers in my truck at the moment and havent been able to test it out)


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

BassBaller5 said:


> Nice review man! i cant quit playing with my BBII and it deffinatly trumps the BBI. How good is the GPS reception w/ the external antenna under the dash? and also how good is the SQ from the SD card through the headunit? (i dont have any speakers in my truck at the moment and havent been able to test it out)


Thanks Bass: I had originally placed the antenna in a aluminum support bar inside the dash with some masking tape. The reception suffered to the point it was taking too long to lock-in the satellite reception.

Then, I got a piece of round metal and with double side tape, then I placed under the dash, and since the antenna has a magnet, so I put it upside down. Viola!! I got a really strong signal, even inside the install bay at my friend's shop.

As far SQ coming from the MP3 player, I think it's pretty much the same with the iPod. I haven't notice that much difference.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

awesome man, i might try that. i was actually going to just put in on the roof but the dash does seem easier.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

You have officially changed my mind about selling my bnib w205 and stepping back down to the w200 (for h701 graphics).

One question. This unit came with everything you need to enable bluetooth? So, no need in buying the separate bluetooth module if you plan on buying the BB2, correct? 

Nice review. 

Care to share your price with us? I know they seem to be going for $700 online. Ouch.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

yes! it includes everything you will need for bluetooth so dont buy a seperate mic, bluetooth box, or anything. Also make sure you dont go buy an external GPS reciever since they come with one... (thanks custom sounds!)
I got mine for 615 shipped to my door (also inclued 30 for the stupid extra GPS reciever i dont need)


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ good.

Just saw your review.

You're making me want one now. 

But, at least you 2 have made me decide to keep the w205. I was in a dilemma.


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

BassBaller5 said:


> yes! it includes everything you will need for bluetooth so dont buy a seperate mic, bluetooth box, or anything. Also make sure you dont go buy an external GPS reciever since they come with one... (thanks custom sounds!)
> I got mine for 615 shipped to my door (also inclued 30 for the stupid extra GPS reciever i dont need)


Does the BB2 work if you leave it in a hot car? I know, I know... _broken record_... but I just can't get over that the BB1 can't deal with heat.

JD


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

hmm... ive opened my w205 (pre BBII) after the trucks been sitting for a while in a hot day and it never seems to build heat in the BBII mounting spot but i cant answer for sure. Living in Texas, its still getting pretty hot and ive had no problems with it. 

I would assume if you left it sitting on your dash (like a BBI) it could have problems being that when its off the fan isnt circulating and cooling the internals.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ good.
> 
> Just saw your review.
> 
> ...


I was in same delima! ive never done an active setup (which i get to finally do, TODAY!) and wanted the help of a graphical xover points and slopes. However, i can just draw some up if i want to see them!  The BBII deffinatly makes the w205 a top headunit

btw... did you ever give alpine a call about the software upgrade?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

BassBaller5 said:


> btw... did you ever give alpine a call about the software upgrade?


I sure didn't...calling right now.

Edit: 76 estimated wait time on the phone!? I'll call back, thank you!


----------



## crammit442 (Oct 9, 2007)

BassBaller5 said:


> Nice review man! i cant quit playing with my BBII and it deffinatly trumps the BBI. How good is the GPS reception w/ the external antenna under the dash? and also how good is the SQ from the SD card through the headunit? (i dont have any speakers in my truck at the moment and havent been able to test it out)



Have either of you used a Garmin unit? The reason I ask is I have a Nuvi 360 that I really like. I also have a W205 and the BB is one of the reasons I got it. If you have used Garmin before, how does the BB "feel" relative to the Garmin? Similar operation? Better or worse? Quick to recalculate? Good route decisions? Love the Nuvi, but auto mute/interrupt would be nice. Plus not having to plug it in would keep the dash uncluttered. Thanks!

Charles


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

BassBaller5 said:


> hmm... ive opened my w205 (pre BBII) after the trucks been sitting for a while in a hot day and it never seems to build heat in the BBII mounting spot but i cant answer for sure. Living in Texas, its still getting pretty hot and ive had no problems with it.
> 
> I would assume if you left it sitting on your dash (like a BBI) it could have problems being that when its off the fan isnt circulating and cooling the internals.


My BB1 doesn't sit on the dash, it's mounted in the PMD-DOK1 (or whatever the # is) dock and not in direct sunlight. The car sitting in high 90-degree temps during the day while I'm at work is too hot for the BB1 to operate. Once it "overheats" I not only have to cool it off, but I have to press the reset button and power cycle it. It's just annoying that I have to carry it inside with me in order for it to work when I return to my car.

I doubt it's worth much of anything now that the BB2 is out, but I may see what I can get on eBay for it and the dock.

JD


----------



## mikey (Jun 24, 2007)

veloze said:


> The only two things I don’t like about it are when I’m playing the MP3 player through the SD memory card is that even though I can control the volume with the steering wheel controls, but I cannot go to the next track at all. Therefore, I have to touch the screen to go either back & forth to play the tracks.


 

RIDICULOUS!

When should I come take it off your hands? You shouldn't have to suffer like that.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

mikey said:


> RIDICULOUS!
> 
> When should I come take it off your hands? You shouldn't have to suffer like that.



The inability to fast forward & back the tracks w/ the steering wheel controls this only happens when I use the Blackbird's MP3/WMA player. However, I still can track up & down with the steering wheel controls when using the iPod, the DVD player, the radio, etc. This is kind of odd 

I think, I won't be using the NAV MP3 player that much because I prefer to use my iPod instead. BTW, the sound is pretty much the same when playing the iPod.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

i had a brand new Garmin nuvi 650 (or 680? idk). the abilities of the garmin are way better.... menus, map layout, searching for a type of place (movies/gas/Hotel)... 

however the Alpine has the ability to dock in the 205 making it by far the easiest with a 7" screen to use! also the music capabilities are a little nicer. plus the alpine looks soo much cooler!


----------



## Entityofme1 (Sep 15, 2005)

How much was the unit?


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

being that i ordered bought blackbird number 3 from alpine (number 1 and 2 are display only), i got mine for 585 shipped to my door!


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Entityofme1 said:


> How much was the unit?


Not to brag about it, but this one was a special price from my vendor. I paid 5 bills.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

veloze,

What all has to be hooked up to the W205 for the Blackbird to work.  My car came with factory NAV so I'm going to try and plug the connectot into the GPS antenna connection on the W205 (assuming that's where it plugs in). Where does the mic plug into ????

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## raadkins16 (Apr 21, 2005)

This is totally off topic and I apologize, but this would be a great option for me if this works with imprint? Or does the imprint only work with the 9887?

That docking station rocks! This seems like a great setup!


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

ssmith100 said:


> veloze,
> 
> What all has to be hooked up to the W205 for the Blackbird to work. My car came with factory NAV so I'm going to try and plug the connectot into the GPS antenna connection on the W205 (assuming that's where it plugs in). Where does the mic plug into ????
> 
> ...


for the blackbird to work, just the external GPS antenna that comes with the blackbird... other than that (and a TR-7 if you want to control it all as you drive) it just slides in. the mic plugs into the back of the w205 below the preouts


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

BassBaller5 said:


> for the blackbird to work, just the external GPS antenna that comes with the blackbird... other than that (and a TR-7 if you want to control it all as you drive) it just slides in. the mic plugs into the back of the w205 below the preouts



So that also means you'll have to rely on satellites alone to track your speed and it won't know if you've turned around or are simply backing up.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

the speed reading has been pretty consistent so far with very little delay... and are you honestly going to need directions while backing up?


----------



## calponte (May 25, 2007)

Beside alpines i-Personalize garbage, how can you get new wallpaper for the 205? can you download your own pics as well?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

pride-rock.com

IIRC.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

BassBaller5 said:


> the speed reading has been pretty consistent so far with very little delay... and are you honestly going to need directions while backing up?




No but if my navi doesnt know I'm backing up it'll think I'm turning around and keep rerouting me. No thanks.


----------



## calponte (May 25, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> pride-rock.com
> 
> IIRC.


Thanks link would work..but if you read the forum theres a link further down


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

calponte said:


> Thanks link would work..but if you read the forum theres a link further down


I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## calponte (May 25, 2007)

Sorry..meant..link wouldnt work (the one that's in the post on www.pride-rock.com) but if you go to the forum they specify there is a link further down that does work


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay. Yea, I didn't have time to find the link, but I knew the domain was something like what I had posted.

To be honest, they don't have many backgrounds that I like. They do have some cool ones.


----------



## calponte (May 25, 2007)

Im just glad there are any. Looks like he does requests too


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> No but if my navi doesnt know I'm backing up it'll think I'm turning around and keep rerouting me. No thanks.


word.... that makes sense. But considering your getting an indash GPS AND a portable GPS.... ill take a loss in a few small catagories. I might add that the BBII re routes a hell of a lot faster than my Garmin nuvi 660.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

BassBaller5 said:


> word.... that makes sense. But considering your getting an indash GPS AND a portable GPS.... ill take a loss in a few small catagories. I might add that the BBII re routes a hell of a lot faster than my Garmin nuvi 660.


If you get lost walking around you need to keep your ass locked in your mom's basement.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> If you get lost walking around you need to keep your ass locked in your mom's basement.


lol






























 i meant its nice to have a portable when your in another car.


----------



## beemer740 (Dec 21, 2006)

very nice


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Today, I called Alpine support because when the BBII is docked in the W205 it can not get FM traffic RDS information.  The Alpine rep. indicated that I need to install an analog antenna splitter in the back of the headunit. 

Can any of you gurus elaborate into what the heck he's talking about? I thought the traffic RDS signal is being pick up when the unit is hook up with the FM antenna. Does anybody knows how this splitter is hook up in the back of the headunit?

BTW, the traffic RDS works while the NAV is in the cradle, but like I mentioned it does not work with the headunit. What's up with this?


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

veloze said:


> Today, I called Alpine support because when the BBII is docked in the W205 it can not get FM traffic RDS information.  The Alpine rep. indicated that I need to install a analog antenna splitter in the back of the headunit.
> 
> Can any of you gurus elaborate into what the heck he's talking about? I thought the traffic RDS signal is being pick up when the unit is hook up with the FM antenna. How this splitter is hook in the back of the headunit?
> 
> BTW, the traffic RDS works while the NAV is in the cradle, but like I mentioned it does not work with the headunit. What's up with this?


aw man, thanks for pointing this out! i would hate to waste my 90 day free trial of navTraffic! 







o .. wait... they only cover like 4 cities in Texas


----------



## Slammed01 (May 3, 2008)

How are these Blackbird II's still working? Everyone still happy? I've heard mixed reviews.......I talked to Alpine today and said there will be a update with them soon!


----------



## s60rguy (Feb 14, 2007)

Slammed01 said:


> How are these Blackbird II's still working? Everyone still happy? I've heard mixed reviews.......I talked to Alpine today and said there will be a update with them soon!


I had to send mine in. Kept freezing and locking up, when used portable, it froze on the Blue Alpine screen, when docked it would take 20 minutes to load, when it WOULD work, it was stuck on 250ft zoom, and wouldn't move from it. I know I'm forgetting some other things, but this is all I can remember now.


----------



## 2AZN2DMAX (Jan 20, 2008)

There is a new update disc for the b100 that has everythign the b200 has (almost). The update disc adds a 3D view and is siad to fix all the glitches finally. It's only $70 somebody want to split the cost with me to get it. LOL


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

2AZN2DMAX said:


> There is a new update disc for the b100 that has everythign the b200 has (almost). The update disc adds a 3D view and is siad to fix all the glitches finally. It's only $70 somebody want to split the cost with me to get it. LOL


You got a link?


----------



## 2AZN2DMAX (Jan 20, 2008)

Here you go:

http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/products/product_software.php?model=PVD-B102 Software Update


----------

